# pics



## DaNi3l (May 18, 2008)

*P V*

Some recent pictures from DaNi3l.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great big garage you have! The shine of that vx220 had my jaw dropped from the word go 

Youve done some lovely cars!!


----------



## DaNi3l (May 18, 2008)

Thanks. Where about are you from? Call in some time sure.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Loving the Miami 205.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

very nice selection of cars, where abouts is that?

Clarke


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho your leaning on the rarri !!

thats a lovely looking unit you got there and a lovely selection of cars to go with it


----------



## DaNi3l (May 18, 2008)

Ballymoney, Co. Antrim. I had all the details at the start but the admin deleted all the information. I can send you a pm with address etc if you need it.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

tut tut!! nice details better handing over a few quid first methinks!!!


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

tut tut


----------



## DaNi3l (May 18, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Astra looks pink


----------



## DaNi3l (May 18, 2008)

Its just my phone camera.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Should this not be in the traders section ?


----------

